
 Announcing Google Chart Tools - wglb
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/02/announcing-google-chart-tools.html
======
JeffJenkins
It's worth noting that it's against the Google Visualization terms of service
to self-host the javascript. It's not a big deal if you need the pure JS
stuff, but anything which generates images is sending the data to google's
servers. Be careful exactly what you're using if you're displaying sensitive
data.

------
dryicerx
This really does make life a lot simpler for displaying data of pretty much
any sort.

 _On a side note: it would have been awesome if they offered the charts with
the XKCD look to it._

------
yannis
If you dealing with maths in your webpages the newest additions include TeX.
My life just got simpler.

~~~
est
It's been around for a while, ever since Google Docs added insert
formul/equations.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/9pxpm/looks_like_googl...](http://www.reddit.com/r/math/comments/9pxpm/looks_like_google_docs_added_latex_support/)

------
ordinaryman
Have been using this for my App Engine powered CRM application. Very useful.

Was even able to come up with pipeline charts, by tweeking the bar chart. You
can read about it here.. [http://ifreetools.blogspot.com/2009/11/whats-
cooking-sales-o...](http://ifreetools.blogspot.com/2009/11/whats-cooking-
sales-opportunities.html)

------
dmlorenzetti
Sadly, they chose to demonstrate the capability using exploded 3D pie charts--
a truly terrible way to present data.

------
zb
I didn't know they'd added TeX formulae; that's awesome. It's going to be a
_very_ long time before we see near-universal MathML adoption, but this pretty
much eliminates the need for it.

Whoever came up with the 3D pie charts needs to be locked up, however.

------
est
I am still looking for the official Excel-like step-by-step wizard to create
charts.

------
mattj
All this stuff already existed - this is just a post rebranding it as a single
project

------
cmelbye
Ahh, very nice. I've been wanting more customisability from Google Charts for
a while. It was between SVG charts and Google Charts and I think Google won.

Side note: How many times has Google made a reference to XKCD? Haha

~~~
yellowbkpk
I don't know about publicly on the internet, but their offices are almost
plastered with XKCD comics. There are lots of them on the walls in common
areas.

------
davidw
Hrm... it may be time to use this for langpop.com...

